# What is A&N hated so much here?



## emptyblu (Jun 17, 2021)

Why does this particular section get users panties in a bunch? It’s just sperging about shitty articles written by narcissistic upper class white people with too much time on their hands who think they are changing the world by pandering to the oppressed group as if they were disabled or something.

I don’t see the issue here


----------



## L50LasPak (Jun 17, 2021)

People want to pretend that sperging constantly about mentally ill people is somehow healthy and that its those darn Nazis on A&H who are ruining everyone's fun.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 17, 2021)

Does A&N is gay?


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 17, 2021)

Because Republicans lurk there.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 17, 2021)

It's just another section of the farms to laugh at.


----------



## Chomosexual (Jun 17, 2021)

Nobody is mad at A&N and happenings, besides a small group of liberal users and even they lurk at A&N all the time and simply pretend to be outraged.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 17, 2021)

what's the matter libtard? can't handle how BASED and REDPILLED us enlightened A+H users are?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Not a fake name (Jun 17, 2021)

Because the autism on A&N is (lead)BASED rather then natural sperg.

Oh, and all the glowies.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 17, 2021)

It's full of a bunch of angry retards who simp for an obese 75 year old conman.


----------



## tehpope (Jun 17, 2021)

Because the left wing posters of A&N want a hugbox without those dang dirty rethuglicans. 

And they can't accept other opinions to the right of them. Not naming them because they'll come in here and shit up the place.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jun 17, 2021)

What's A&N?


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Jun 17, 2021)

Because some users blame it for the site not being fun anymore and it making the site culture "too serious".


----------



## Blamo (Jun 17, 2021)

Because it is the lowest effort part of the forum where you don't need to read the OP and just post some snarky comment to get internet stickers?


----------



## tehpope (Jun 17, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> What's A&N?


Articles and News. The first forum listed in the Autism Thunderdome.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 17, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Because the left wing posters of A&N want a hugbox without those dang dirty rethuglicans.
> 
> And they can't accept other opinions to the right of them. Not naming them because they'll come in here and shit up the place.


You just described the A&H only posters so what's the difference?


----------



## tehpope (Jun 17, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> You just described the A&H only posters so what's the difference?


There's a few of us, me included, that don't want a hug box. We just wanna laugh at the insane shit going on in the world. We want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jun 17, 2021)

People who are spastic about things get mad that other people get spastic about things they don't like to see.


----------



## Savryc (Jun 17, 2021)

Because refugees ruin everything


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 17, 2021)

A&N spergs are eternally mad at the Internet lol. That's all.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jun 17, 2021)

Because it's full of


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 17, 2021)

Why does this particular section get users panties in a bunch? It’s just sperging about shitty articles written by narcissistic upper class white people with too much time on their hands who think they are changing the world by pandering to the oppressed group as if they were disabled or something.

I don’t see the issue here


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 17, 2021)

The immediate autistic rating pretty much proved my point.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jun 17, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It's full of a bunch of angry retards who simp for an obese 75 year old conman.


Donald trump won and he is my president


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 18, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It's full of a bunch of angry retards who simp for an obese 75 year old conman.


How dare you hate America this way.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 19, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Because the left wing posters of A&N want a hugbox without those dang dirty rethuglicans.
> 
> And they can't accept other opinions to the right of them. *Not naming them because they'll come in here and shit up the place.*


Lol didn't work.


----------



## Shroom King (Jun 19, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It's full of a bunch of angry retards who simp for an obese 75 year old conman.



rent-free


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 19, 2021)

Because everyone goes at each other's throats over political sperging, before they go into the supporters section of the forum to brag about how stupid someone is for posting the opposite of their own opinion.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 19, 2021)

Because way too many people completely forget how to have fun in there.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Jun 19, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It's full of a bunch of angry retards who simp for an obese 75 year old conman.


Because of weak panty-twisting fucks like this fucking guy.


----------



## Aquinas (Jun 19, 2021)

Long Tongue Silver said:


> Because of weak panty-twisting fucks like this fucking guy.


didnt you guys hide in a make shift A&N DM chain because of him?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 19, 2021)

When A&N sends its people, they're not sending their best ... They're sending people that have lots of problems...they're bringing speds, they're bringing glowposts. They're racists. And some, I assume, are good people.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 19, 2021)

Long Tongue Silver said:


> Because of weak panty-twisting fucks like this fucking guy.


It's always funny when the spazes who fucked off to a PM chain because A&N wasn't enough of a hugbox for them call someone else a wuss


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 19, 2021)

Politisperging is gay and leaks to the rest of the site


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Jun 19, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> didnt you guys hide in a make shift A&N DM chain because of him?


I didn't. Had no idea the rest of A&N had to make a fallout bunker to escape someone so exceptionally retarded.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 20, 2021)

One of the reasons just comes down to many new people coming into the forum just for A&N after getting banned from multiple sites. Now that alone is fine since people do need a place to vent out their viewpoints on politics and news and not get banned (unless you do stupid shit, that's another story), but more so in a way where the way how the new people are looked down in general. In other words, it's not the subforum that is hated, but rather more towards the new users going into A&N that are hated.


----------



## Aquinas (Jun 20, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> One of the reasons just comes down to many new people coming into the forum just for A&N after getting banned from multiple sites. Now that alone is fine since people do need a place to vent out their viewpoints on politics and news and not get banned (unless you do stupid shit, that's another story), but more so in a way where the way how the new people are looked down in general. In other words, it's not the subforum that is hated, but rather more towards the new users going into A&N that are hated.


no, i hate the subforum too


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 20, 2021)

I think CatPartys posts on there is funny


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 25, 2021)

Infinit3catbug said:


> The immediate autistic rating pretty much proved my point.


>getting mad over stickers
the door is over there faggot


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jun 25, 2021)

I visit A&N, and I know that it's basically cherry picking the most insane articles out there and that they often come from bullshit sources. It's just fun to point and laugh at complete idiots.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 25, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> I visit A&N, and I know that it's basically cherry picking the most insane articles out there and that they often come from bullshit sources. It's just fun to point and laugh at complete idiots.


On a certain level A&N is intensely amusing because it very frequently illustrates that modern journalism is an absolute joke.  It's even funnier when you remember that the articles therein did not spawn from some vacuum, didn't emerge from some strange aether of banality and stupidity - this is a market response to a demand from a populace that would rather live in a strange bubble of belief where their idiotic notions about the world are affirmed or where they can tilt at equally idiotic windmills endlessly to accomplish the same.  It's not journalism, it's masturbation.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jun 27, 2021)

95% of the time it’s people who are extremely butthurt that their scorching hot takes aren’t well received there. Also there is a sizable and pathetic contingent of people who are also equally assblasted that people who they disagree with politically gets a lot of upvotes.

I barely even bother with A&N anymore and my explanation has yet to be proven wrong. The Weeb Wars, Amberlynn Reid, Jonathan Yaniv, Tommy Tooter, and Deep Thoughts sections are far worse than A&H&N by far.


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 17, 2021)

Why does this particular section get users panties in a bunch? It’s just sperging about shitty articles written by narcissistic upper class white people with too much time on their hands who think they are changing the world by pandering to the oppressed group as if they were disabled or something.

I don’t see the issue here


----------



## GhostButt (Jun 27, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Weeb Wars


 the thread


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Jun 27, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Because everyone goes at each other's throats over political sperging, before they go into the supporters section of the forum to brag about how stupid someone is for posting the opposite of their own opinion.


Jokes on you, I go into my Based and Redpilled PM chain FOR FREE.



Aquinas said:


> didnt you guys hide in a make shift A&N DM chain because of him?


Yes, and it was based.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> It's always funny when the spazes who fucked off to a PM chain because A&N wasn't enough of a hugbox for them call someone else a wuss


@Long Tongue Silver wasn't a user when those were made, stop lumping in everyone into groups bigot.


----------



## Large (Jun 27, 2021)

Because it's a cow community lol. And a lot of the posters are reddit refugees.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 27, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> @Long Tongue Silver wasn't a user when those were made, stop lumping in everyone into groups bigot.


that pm chain is the gift that keeps giving


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Jun 27, 2021)

The sexual tension in this thread is unbearable.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Jun 27, 2021)

Idiot Asshole said:


> The sexual tension in this thread is unbearable.


Ew.


----------

